# What's the most accurate thermometer?



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Anyone can recommend a accurate and reliable thermometer?
Digital or not, but confirmed with a good precise reading?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

i find that the cheapest one in the market at about 2 dollars is the most accurate out of all of them. The floating glass thermometers, i have about 4-5 digital thermo in all my tanks but i find this one is the most accurate. Hope that helps.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

hi kevin.....try those hand held thermometers .....very accurate.

ie Milwaukee Instruments *Martini pH55 Waterproof pH/ºC/ºF* Tester, Meter, pH 55

$50 Milwaukee pH55 Waterproof pH/°C Tester, Free Shipping!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought the "La Crosse Wireless Thermometer
weather stations on sale at Canadian Tire
on sale just before Christmas for $9.99 each.

They are a digital clock and thermometer and a remote
wireless out door thermometer.

I put the remote in an new un-lubricated washed condom
(to remove any spermicides or other contaminants)
then into a small Zip-loc bag I suck the air out of.
I have them in tank under the outflow of my HOB filters

They seem to be very accurate, they display the same temps as my 
Digital heaters and floating thermometer.
My multi function digital display PH/PPM/Temp gage (Nutradrip) 
reads the same temperatures as the Wireless ones.

I also have a large 14" outdoor thermometer that I picked up at
Princess Auto for $4.
I checked it with the other thermometers and moved the glass vial till
it agreed with the others and siliconed it in that place.

I like it as I can see it from 6 ft away when setting up or checking a tank.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, guys


----------

